# ShopTemp Order Status?



## DOGtheDyslexic (Jan 16, 2011)

I ordered from ShopTemp and I received an email saying my order was shipped on Nov 23rd, but I have not yet received it.  To make matters worse, for some idiotic reason, I selected the shipping option with no tracking, so I have no idea where my order is.

Anyway, I was wondering if anybody who ordered around the same time as I did, has either received their order yet or knows where their order is.

I've ordered a few times before, and it has never taken this long, so I'm getting a little concerned...especially with the news of their closing.

Thanks.


----------

